# Endoscope



## mjjdlf (Aug 11, 2002)

I have had all the barium and ultrsound tests. Nothing. A week ago I had a endoscope. It went well. I was out and remember nothing. since then I have had discomfort to PAIN in my mid-chest. My family Dr. said that was due to the biopsies that were done. Has anyone else experienced painafter this test?thanks.


----------

